# Best Disinfectant or Cleaner for a glass vivarium



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi 

I am looking for a good reptile disinfectant or cleaner to use in the glass vivarium we have, which is the best one to go for or is there a good range to look at? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

buy yourself a handheld steamer:2thumb:


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

i use hot water with the tinyest bit of bleech but make sure the tank has time to air out and dry poply because if there is bleech left in here thats not good but it works weel good luck:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

medivet disinfectant is brilliant
Its concentrate so you add it to water makes 75 litres
Add it to a spray bottle

Medivet Vetaclean 250ml Disinfectant


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I use JBL BioClean - its safe and leaves the glass really clean, gets any limescale marks off as well.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*cleaner*



SWsarah said:


> medivet disinfectant is brilliant
> Its concentrate so you add it to water makes 75 litres
> Add it to a spray bottle
> 
> Medivet Vetaclean 250ml Disinfectant


 
Yea thats what I use as well, but you can use a mild solution of detox kitchen cleaner or similar, 
a steam cleaner will kill everything completly but just watch you dont crack the glass with the heat.


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for your comments about what to use.

I've been told about F10 as well which looks good.

It seems very similar to the Vetaclean, so I was wondering which was the best to get?

Thanks.


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi

I would like to buy a disinfectant this weekend so I was wondering which was the best out of the two, Vetaclean or F10? 

Any ideas? 

Thanks.


----------



## Big_d2008 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi i use F10 and it is great for general cleaning and brings yours glass to a good clean shine.

Cheers Ryan


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

with f10 do you havn to rinse it off though?

i bought a different one to my usual this time and didnt read the instructions first.
and i have to rinse everything in water afterwards and its a right pain in the :censor:
takes forever


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi 

As Pigglywiggly said does F10 have to be rinsed off after you have used it? 

What about Vetaclean does that need rinsing after you have used it? 

Thanks


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

the cascade stuff is pretty good and is one of the top selling reptile related products nationwide!


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

im using beaphar reptile disinfectant.

seems to do the trick


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Kim and Aggie cleaned a fishtank on How Clean Is Your House with white vinegar and then salt on a cloth. It came up spotless after.


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi guys

Can anyone at all tell me if F10 and Vetaclean needs to be rinsed off the vivarium once it has been cleaned, or can you just spray it on, clean the glass or wood and then leave it to dry?

Finding that out would be great. I don't want to find out about any other cleaners/disinfectants now thanks.

Cheers


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

I use Bea something..

its in a squeezy bottle with a green lizard on the bottle and the liquid is a light yellow.

Hope it helps


----------



## robbiepurvis1309 (Dec 8, 2008)

hi the vet i worked with said that f10 was really good as theoretically the animal could drink it and be fine, although i wouldn't put this to the test tbh.


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

i use 'Beaphar' Deep Clean, - £4.88 for 500ml  lasts and works well :2thumb:


----------



## Alway's Royals & Leo's (May 18, 2009)

*.*

I also use beaphar deep clean, make sure you buy the colourless one for reptiles as other beaphar disinfectants can irritate your reps skin.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i got cascade this time as they hadnt any beaphar in stock,

the cascade has to be rinsed off afterwards, which is a nightmare when all your leos and hatchlings are seperate.

i really need to get a concentrate in ( as i`m going through more beaphar than local shop stocks ) so need to know do you have to rinse f10 afterwards?

can someone please answer this, as i cant find the info online, and dont want to order something thats no good for me.

thanks


----------



## jonroy (Jul 29, 2018)

*steamer*

nice suggestion to everybody. good work keep it up!!!
anybody have an idea about good steamer which use to home.
i want to use it but i don't have an experience about it.


----------

